# Sauerkraut/Bacon Pierogi Skillet



## erain (Aug 9, 2008)

This dish has all the flavor of traditional pierogies, without the work of making dumplings.

1/2-3/4 lb of bacon, sliced and chopped
1 large onion diced
1 can sauerkraut-27 oz. rinsed and squeezed dry (i use my own homade kraut)
1 small head cabbage shredded
1/2 teaspoon pepper
5 cups uncooked uncokked eg noodles
6 tablespoons butter
1-1/2 teaspoons salt

in large skillet or dutch oven,cook bacon til almost crisp. add onion and cook until bacon iscrisp and onion is tender. drain. add sauerkraut, cabbage,and pepper; mix well. cover and simmer for45 minutes.

meanwhile cook noodles according to package directions; drain. stir the noodles, butter, and salt into the cabbagge mixture. cover and simmer for another 30 minutes. yield 12 servings. 

this is one of my favorite dishes, great for pot luck dinners!!!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great Eraine.  Bet it tastes better.


----------



## supervman (Aug 9, 2008)

Dude-
DON'T waste that kraut juice!
Drinking homemade kraut juice has MANY beneficial health attributes. 

Nice dish BTW!
On my list to make.
SKOL
V


----------



## desertlites (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry I love fresh cabbage-can't do cooked!


----------



## supervman (Aug 9, 2008)

Try homemade Kraut ONCE!


----------



## erain (Aug 9, 2008)

i dunno when i was a kid i hated cooked cabbage but i love it now, i used to never eat onions either ... talk about a change up!!!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Erain, that is great. Love this. We make something very similar. the only dif, we don't put in the kraut. But next time I think we will try adding it. Thanks.


----------



## erain (Aug 9, 2008)

cool, the kraut just makes it all the better, speakin a kraut my cabbage is about ready to pluck from the garden and that is all goin to new batch of kraut!!!


----------



## richtee (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah... it does. Especially if constipation is a problem  ;{)


----------



## supervman (Aug 9, 2008)

Mushrooms too as a kid and I'm a BOHUNK! a Hobie Picker as it were. 

You MUST eat corned beef and cabbage on St Pattys day regardless of your heritage. It's awesome.


----------



## cdldriver (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## scrappynadds (Apr 10, 2012)

WIth all this q view i wont get any honey due list complete, i'll be to busy cooking.............She'll get over it.........


----------

